# Me'n Dior runway look



## snowkei (Apr 24, 2008)

hello ladies, I bought a magazine today and copied the Dior runway look today... hope u'll like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





copy from this look





what I use

*[face]*
Estee Lauder double wear liquid foundation #38
Shu uemura loose powder 

*[brow]*
Stila kajal e/l #tigers eye

*[eye]*
UDPP
MAC shadestick #sea me
MAC e/s #electric eel. gesso
UD glitterliner #midnight cowboy. distortion
MAC fluidine #blacktrack
ardell lashes #114(upper).111(upper).dreamies(bottom)

*[cheek]*
MAC blush #dame

*[lip]*
Shiseido Maquillage l/s #rd316
Stila plumping l/g #cherry mint

original...













change the shape of blue


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Apr 24, 2008)

u did it sooooo much better!!! wow


----------



## BombshellVixen (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, thats gorgeous, I think that you did better than the origianal! Kudos to you!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 24, 2008)

thats amazing!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 24, 2008)

wow it is indeed better than the original one, amazing!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow... that is so much better than the original.  You are so talented.


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 24, 2008)

to your skills


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 24, 2008)

That is so gorgeous, this one is way better than the original. You're amazing


----------



## bunny936 (Apr 24, 2008)

i think im in love with you! this is amazing


----------



## eenerkwak (Apr 24, 2008)

omg :]]]] WOW!! <3
Ni hen li hai!!!


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 24, 2008)

u are extremelyyyy talented! Superb job!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 24, 2008)

Yup, so much better than the original!!!


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW!!!!! you make her look reallll bad! lol thats amazing!!! awesome job!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks all


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 24, 2008)

Love yours!!


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 24, 2008)

you are absolutely amazing!!


----------



## mslitta (Apr 24, 2008)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Beautiful. I just love this look and you are so talented. Thanks for posting.


----------



## nikki (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow!!  What a great job!!


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW! nice job


----------



## catz1ct (Apr 24, 2008)

wow! amazing


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Apr 24, 2008)

I think you did it much better.


----------



## Solace (Apr 24, 2008)

I dare say your interpretation/version is more skillfully executed!!


----------



## delidee32 (Apr 24, 2008)

OMG, this is stunning.  You're version kicks ass


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow!  I love your version better!  Great job!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 24, 2008)

*~*It looks amazing...love the colors!!!*~*


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 24, 2008)

wow...you did it even better!!


----------



## tricky (Apr 24, 2008)

Freaking awesome and better than the Dior one. You should do runway makeup! That would way fun.


----------



## mreichert (Apr 24, 2008)

Yours is 10x better!


----------



## seymone25 (Apr 24, 2008)

First thing came to my mind.. Urs looks a hell of a lot better..


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm absolutely floored right now.

Yes, you did WAY better than the original.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 24, 2008)

Yours is a lot better than the original!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The blue is so vibrant!  Great job again!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 24, 2008)

Amazing as always snowkei!


----------



## macmama22 (Apr 24, 2008)

You are an artist--plain and simple! Amazing!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 24, 2008)

looks better on you!!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Apr 24, 2008)

You look awesome!


----------



## mello (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (Apr 24, 2008)

You id an AMAZING JOB!!!!!!!!


----------



## tendresse (Apr 24, 2008)

perfectly stunning, I like your work much better, and it looks far better on you


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 25, 2008)

So amazing!


----------



## Starbright211 (Apr 25, 2008)

SOOOOOOO GORGEOUS!!! You are Awesome!!!


----------



## aaj83 (Apr 25, 2008)

i like yours better than the dior look!!
you have some SERIOUS talent girl!!


----------



## BBJay (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow that's incredible! Puts the original to shame.


----------



## mmitsjojo (Apr 25, 2008)

wow i love your skills! it looks amazing :]


----------



## Baby Mac (Apr 25, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 25, 2008)

wow...amazing.. much better & more vibrant than the original


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 25, 2008)

wow you did an AMAZING job!!!


----------



## damsel (Apr 25, 2008)

spectacular!


----------



## User49 (Apr 25, 2008)

Really stunning! Great job! I love the Dior looks! They are always so out there and crazy! You should consider being a make up artist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## Pure Vanity (Apr 25, 2008)

I prefer your take on the look hun it's ace.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 25, 2008)

it looks so much better from you.. wow.. looks awsome!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 25, 2008)

Ur So Talented!!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 25, 2008)

You are a champion!!! Great skills!


----------



## marreyes38 (Apr 25, 2008)

WOW...i still cant figure out how you girls make everything look so neat...my make up always comes out all messy looking...=[


----------



## lazytolove (Apr 25, 2008)

wow snowkei, i like your look more than the model. You look more neath than her =]


----------



## funii_bunnii (Apr 25, 2008)

now thats what i call talent.... its just amazing


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Apr 25, 2008)

Yours looks so much neater! Great application, well done


----------



## n_c (Apr 25, 2008)

I must say I like yours better


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 25, 2008)

AMAZING!! That is so gorgeous, your talent never ceases to astound me


----------



## Pnk85 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yours looks sooooo much better than what the dior ma did!!!!!


----------



## OohJeannie (Apr 26, 2008)

Holy Moly!!! Frickin beautiful lol


----------



## mrslisettecg (Apr 26, 2008)

I have to agree with every one that i totally dig your version!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Apr 26, 2008)

That looks amazing!


----------



## TIERAsta (Apr 26, 2008)

your look is way better... you're so talented!


----------



## aziza (Apr 26, 2008)

Pat McGrath who? lol You are so talented Snowkei!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 26, 2008)

AWESOME!!! Much, MUCH better job than the original


----------



## nunu (Apr 26, 2008)

amazing


----------



## bbyxkt (Apr 27, 2008)

all your threads are amazing!! what city in taiwan do you live in?


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow! You're insanely talented!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 27, 2008)

holyy crapp!! if your not already a makeup artist, you should definately be one.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 27, 2008)

Ahhhh So Pretty! Yours Is Better!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 27, 2008)

wow! you're amazing!! that looks gorgeous!


----------



## xShoegal (Apr 27, 2008)

Urs is sooo much better than this magazine look!


----------



## glamgirl (Apr 27, 2008)

You did an amazing job, yours look better than the dior model


----------



## palatial (Apr 27, 2008)

wow you did a fantastic job! serious skills!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 28, 2008)

wow, no more coments... hehe


----------



## amoona (Apr 28, 2008)

you are so amazing! i'd love to see a tutorial for this


----------



## strawberry (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mimibrowneyes* 

 
_u did it sooooo much better!!! wow_

 
totally agree!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how i wish i have ur skills...hehe..


----------



## marciagordon189 (Apr 28, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 28, 2008)

wow is all I can say...awesome!


----------



## user79 (Apr 28, 2008)

Great job! What brush do you use for doing your eyeliner??

BTW those earrings are so cool!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 28, 2008)

woah. this is amazing.


----------



## greentwig (Apr 28, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## midget (Apr 28, 2008)

Wooooow


----------



## c12345 (May 8, 2008)

Gorgeously amazing


----------



## ThePerfectScore (May 10, 2008)

OMG! Are you a professional make up artist?!?!?! That is amazing! You are working it!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 10, 2008)

That's insane! Oh you and your mad skills.


----------



## Emmi (May 10, 2008)

I love it!!!!


----------



## JessieLovesMac (May 14, 2008)

Wow this is wicked


----------



## rubysubi (May 14, 2008)

wow, i LOVE it!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 15, 2008)

That is HOT! You look like you came straight off of the runway!


----------



## Rennah (May 15, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## lsperry (May 17, 2008)

I'm speechless and in awe Snowkei.....Wonderful!


----------



## tchristi (May 18, 2008)

why u did not take frontal pics of the face?


----------



## snowkei (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bbyxkt* 

 
_all your threads are amazing!! what city in taiwan do you live in?_

 
Taichung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Great job! What brush do you use for doing your eyeliner??

BTW those earrings are so cool!_

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did the eyeliner with aveda angle brush!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_OMG! Are you a professional make up artist?!?!?! That is amazing! You are working it!_

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope Im a backstage MA!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tchristi* 

 
_why u did not take frontal pics of the face?_

 
becuz I'm not a real model, I prefer to take pics in this way!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






and thanks all of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love y'all


----------



## Lessandes (May 18, 2008)

Cool way to hide your eyebrows =)


----------



## makikay (May 18, 2008)

all i can say is, WOW i love it on you!
much better than on the model!


----------



## eenerkwak (May 19, 2008)

damn girl you've got some MAD skills


----------



## BabiDoll2185 (May 19, 2008)

Umm WOW!!! Your EXTREMELY talented!! You did an amazing job!!


----------



## Nox (May 19, 2008)

You did it better than the runway makeup artist did.  That is amazing!


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

That's amazing!


----------



## snowkei (May 19, 2008)

thanks


----------



## meika79 (May 20, 2008)

Wow...Just WOW!!


----------



## pearlofafrika (May 22, 2008)

Wow! This is amazing!!!!!


----------



## _ohmygosh (May 22, 2008)

wow! i love it!!


----------



## hr44 (May 22, 2008)

Beautiful and hands down wwaayyy better than the original!


----------



## Esperansa_b (May 22, 2008)

It's AWESOME, you're so talented. It's.... WOW.


----------



## unkn0wn (Dec 31, 2008)

i like yours way better!


----------

